# Industrial Software Fight



## Phishfry (Sep 14, 2016)

Rockwell versus Advantech
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-rockwell-automat-acl-trade-idUSKCN11K1KA

Advantech is one of the best embedded companies I can find. On the drivers page for their devices they have an embedded board support program(SUSI) which has extended documentation on their products and many times sample code for watchdog or GPIO and usually a Windows program.

I can show no other company that is so open with regards to their hardware design and the details. Their user manuals have an appendix that is larger than most boards total documentation. On top of that you don't even have to register to get access to their websites resources.

It is too bad I can't find out the details of this probe. Something tells me it is some vandetta, instead of making a viable product that embedded designers can use.

Hey Rockwell this is what an open source vendors repository should look like.
https://github.com/TimesysGit/advantech-linux


----------

